# Cubase SX 3.02 Time Stretch Problem



## ojanner (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
habe ein Problem beim Laden von Cubase SX 3.02! Habe bis jetzt schon 2 Versionen von 3.02 und dann noch eine 2! Die Version 2 lässt sich super installieren und laden und es gibt keine Probleme, aber bei beiden Versionen von 3.02 kann man zwar installieren, doch er hört immer bei Time Stretch zum laden auf und schließt sich. Habe schon einiges probiert: Vstplugins entfernt, alte Versionen gelöscht, neu installiert, Mdi Device.bin umbenannt und vieles mehr! Was fällt euch dazu ein? Mir wurde gesagt, dass das bei, nun ja, nicht so teueren bzw. kostenlosen Versionen oft passiert! Was kann ich tun? Bin verzweifelt! Wäre sogar bereit das Time Stretch Modul zu entfernen, wenn mir jemand sagt, wie das funktioniert!


----------



## sisela (17. Juli 2005)

Hi!
Woher lädst du denn?


----------



## ojanner (18. Juli 2005)

Bei eMule!


----------



## sisela (18. Juli 2005)

Hi,
Zum einen kann ich solch einen illegalen Download nicht für gut heißen. Viele Programmierer haben für dieses Produkt lange Zeit gearbeitet und möchten und sollten auch ihr Geld damit verdienen. Also bitte kaufe dir doch eine Version.
Zum anderen kann ich dir sagen, dass es nicht immer korrekte Versionen in den Tauschbörsen gibt. Oft sind diese auch mit Viren oder Spyware ausgestattet. Also Vorsicht. Bei deim eigentlichen Timestretch Problem kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen, ich nehme aber an das es an deiner Version liegt.
mfg


----------



## ojanner (21. Juli 2005)

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht jemand, der alle illegal runterlädt, aber das Programm kostet über 1000 Dollar und soetwas kann ich mir nicht leisten! Habe schon genug Schulden, will aber trotzdem auch einmal ein gutes Programm haben! Leider kann ich nicht so viel laden die ich bloß eine 30 Studen pro Monat Flat bei T-Online habe! Download einer Datei dauert ca. 3 1/2 Stunden, wenn er alleine läuft! Leider sind 80% der Dateien Trash! Das ist ein Nachteil von eMule, aber bei Kazaa finde ich nichts! Vielleicht bekomme ich jetzt eine Version von meinem ehemaligen Gitarrenlehrer mit dem ich noch in Kontakt bin und der mir das Programm empfohlen hat!


----------



## sisela (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
kauf dir doch ein ältere gebrauchte Version. Z.B. SX1 oder VST5. Die können auch schon allerhand und kosten bestimmt nicht 1000 Dollar.


----------



## laCrizz (24. Juli 2005)

Aber ehrlich. Von Cubase gibts genug abgespeckte Versionen die vollkommen ausreichen und erschwinglich sind...z.B. bei Thomann:  http://www.thomann.de/steinberg_cubase_se__inca28_set_prodinfo.html


----------



## ojanner (24. Juli 2005)

Hab doch bereits geschrieben, dass ich 2.0 schon habe und aber leider das "billige" Update von 200 Dollar nicht nutzen kann, da es sich um die gecrackte Version handelt! Will einfach kostenlos oder sehr billig die vollständige dreier Version! Kann mir jemand helfen oder habt ihr bloß solche Sprüche drauf?


----------



## sisela (26. Juli 2005)

Es tut mir Leid aber hier wird nicht gerne über gecrackte oder illegale Sachen geredet!


----------

